

Ask HN: what are the sources of revenues for a Content Site? - badmash69

I know about Google Ad words , what other sources of revenues exist ?  Given that  this is not going to be a blockbuster mega site and it is being bootstrapped on a show string budget, how do I maximize the revenue potential ?
======
kellros
Depends on the content of the site. Other than running ad words (generally not
a great idea on a low traffic site), you are left with a few options: \-
Affiliate campaigns: think of being a sales rep on the internet, get products,
market them and take %/flat rate in sales. Some websites like clickbank allow
you to do that rather easily. Alternatively, you could probably sell ad space
- but then again depends on what your website is doing. So rather, what kind
of website is it?

~~~
badmash69
It is an experimental site --a community video news blog out of Toronto. Its
not going to get a lot of traffic but as I add more cities ---- it might get
better. The content format is video and not text.

~~~
kellros
Is it <http://www.newspvr.tv> ?

If so, I'd suggest you read over these blog articles.

<http://conversionxl.com/>

<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/>

Also an interesting read: <http://www.spring.org.uk/>

In my honest opinion - focus on what will make you money. If you're doing
community (geo-sensitive) based news, then you'll have to get advertisers from
that same community.

No point in watching local news and seeing adverts from overseas companies.
Approach your key players and find out if they're interested and ask local
companies if they would be interested in advertising.

You'd probably have to charge the local companies for advertising and giving
the news companies a cut from the profits for using their content (if they're
keen).

Small scale, small profit - larger scale, larger profit.

Remember, just because it doesn't work on one street corner, doesn't mean it
won't work on another - location, location, location! Good luck!

~~~
badmash69
Thanks ! My goal at the moment is to be able to keep the lights on. I love
this line '..just because it doesn't work on one street corner, doesn't mean
it won't work on another - location, location, location! '

